# Is The 50's and 60's Rock & Roll Music Coming Back?



## AprilSun (Jul 1, 2015)

I was shopping yesterday in WalMart Neighborhood Market, Ingles grocery store and then had lunch at Burger King and all of them were playing music from the 50's and 60's that I grew up listening to. For example, Rhythm of the Rain by the Cascades, Denise by Randy and The Rainbows, etc. were all played. Everything they played was from that time. It was songs we used to hear on the radio or American Bandstand. One of the clerks at Walmart said she loved the music and she looked like she was in her 20's maybe. I was surprised. This has made me wonder, is it coming back? Is it just this area or are you noticing this also where you live?


----------



## imp (Jul 1, 2015)

Oldies most definitely are heard almost everywhere in our area, as the majority of permanent residents are retirees. However, being also a tourist area, certain deviations from the usual sounds are to be expected. Far as I'm concerned, anything other than the atrocious "rap" sounds are OK with me. Still an oldies fan, though.

BTW, was "Denise" not done by Randy and the Rainbows?    imp


----------



## AprilSun (Jul 1, 2015)

imp said:


> Oldies most definitely are heard almost everywhere in our area, as the majority of permanent residents are retirees. However, being also a tourist area, certain deviations from the usual sounds are to be expected. Far as I'm concerned, anything other than the atrocious "rap" sounds are OK with me. Still an oldies fan, though.
> 
> BTW, was "Denise" not done by Randy and the Rainbows?    imp



Yes, you're right! I goofed on that one but I do know better. I will go in and correct my mistake!  I could listen to the Oldies all day! Thank you for correcting me.


----------



## imp (Jul 1, 2015)

Here, hear! Heer? I did not mean to imply I was correcting you! Far be it for me to judge in any way. I do recall that many songs were re-done, even years later, by other groupos seeking the "bandwagon".     imp


----------



## AprilSun (Jul 1, 2015)

imp said:


> Here, hear! Heer? I did not mean to imply I was correcting you! Far be it for me to judge in any way. I do recall that many songs were re-done, even years later, by other groupos seeking the "bandwagon".     imp



I didn't take it like that. I was glad you did ask because as I said, I know better. I don't know what I was thinking when I put The Four Seasons. It must have been one of those times when my fingers got started before my brain because I have it on tapes, cds, and probably records and then on my computer hard drive as well so as you can see, I know better so don't worry about it, I'm not.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 1, 2015)

We get a good dose of 50s & 60s tunes during our Seniors Thursdays at our local Supermarket/drugstore, it makes shopping a bit more fun. A lot of the 50's tunes I remember from the radio when I was just a small fry.


----------



## AprilSun (Jul 1, 2015)

Cookie said:


> We get a good dose of 50s & 60s tunes during our Seniors Thursdays at our local Supermarket/drugstore, it makes shopping a bit more fun. A lot of the 50's tunes I remember from the radio when I was just a small fry.



I enjoy anything better when I can listen to those oldies. In fact, when I clean house, I will have my oldies playing and before I know it, I am finished with my housework, even dusting and I hate to dust!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 1, 2015)

AprilSun said:


> I enjoy anything better when I can listen to those oldies. In fact, when I clean house, I will have my oldies playing and before I know it, I am finished with my housework, even dusting and I hate to dust!!!!



That`s exactly what hubby and I do! The girls just love it.....NOT! LOL But really,lots of teens I know really do love that music.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 1, 2015)

I do hear oldies playing in the background in some stores, and I really like it.  I also am happy to hear old songs we know on TV commercials, great music that is welcome to come back anytime!  :jammin:


----------



## imp (Jul 1, 2015)

My wife and I find the "one-hit wonders" and instrumentals especially difficult to come up with when we quiz each other. For example, "Pipeline", "Green Onions", "Time is Tight", "Strawberry Letter 23": First 3 instrumental, last a strangely-worded song (we call those "drug-songs"), Ha! Who did those?    imp


----------



## AprilSun (Jul 2, 2015)

imp said:


> My wife and I find the "one-hit wonders" and instrumentals especially difficult to come up with when we quiz each other. For example, "Pipeline", "Green Onions", "Time is Tight", "Strawberry Letter 23": First 3 instrumental, last a strangely-worded song (we call those "drug-songs"), Ha! Who did those?    imp



Pipeline was done by The Ventures, Green Onions & Time Is Tight by Booker T & The MG's,  and Strawberry Letter 23 was by Brothers Johnson, I think. 

I had read online that a lot of the younger generation liked our music better but I take what I read online sometimes, "with a grain of salt" but I guess this time, they were correct. 

The first time I cleaned house with my oldies playing, I was pleasantly surprised about how fast it seemed that I got it done. But, in reality, it took just as long but I wasn't constantly thinking about how much I liked. I was listening to the music and not paying attention to what I DIDN'T have finished.


----------



## oakapple (Jul 2, 2015)

Funny you should say this, because I have noticed a lot of old music playing recently in shops here as well.Perhaps the owners shrewdly know their market, and play it to encourage older people to browse and buy?:rockon:


----------



## jujube (Jul 2, 2015)

I don't think they ever "left".  I remember back in the 80's, my daughter would get absolutely _offended_ when I'd know the words to a song THAT.HAD.JUST.COME.OUT!!!!   She had a hard time believing that there are very few things new on this earth.


----------



## imp (Jul 6, 2015)

What became of, or better, what did they achieve: the "Protest Songs"!  "Sunshine Go Away", Jonathan Edwards:






"For What it's Worth",  Buffalo Springfield:


----------



## AprilSun (Jul 7, 2015)

Imp, I had forgotten about those two songs. I haven't heard them in a long time but your posts made me remember them.  I don't know what became of those two. If I kept my radio on more, I would probably hear them also.


----------

